# Found This, In Cash Converters...



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Second hand, porn broker chain, Cash Converters, in Birmingham. have a second hand one, for Â£69.

Needless to say, I turned on my heel when I saw the price.

V


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's why you should buy yours from


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes... Â£75, from Roy. Perhaps I should go in and offer them Â£30 for it?

Just imagine... Someone might buy that, for a fiver less than they could get it new. Quite shocking.

V


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm regularly 'underwhelmed' by the pricing policy at "cash perverters' as its called down here. Unless youre buying cheap dvd's that is.


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

brand new $75us in Hong Kong


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

in actually bought a guitar from the cash converters in york. I was walking past when i noticed a couple of guitars hanging in the window. One was a merlin (a piece of poo) and the other was a strat - a - like. I liked the look of the strat and asked to have a look and play. The guy had it up for Â£100, but after i showed him that he had a fender squire for sale at Â£75, managed to get it for Â£60. It played like a dream, and sang like a bird. So i bought it.

As it turned out, it was an early 80's Tokia. According to some, they are better built then the fender strats (and after having it for about 9 months now i have to agree) So much so, i sold my Fender Strat.

Its worth a bit  more then the Â£60 i paid. I nearly wanted to go and tell the guy who sold it what he had missed, but can't quite bring myself to do it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice one, as a rule cash converters are full of junk but every now and then.

I've got an 80's Tokai vee


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> nice one, as a rule cash converters are full of junk but every now and then.
> 
> I've got an 80's Tokai vee


ooooh!how does it play? seriously sweet guitars.....some are fetching a fortune now


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I wonder how much Cash Converters paid the poor bugger they bought this watch from?

Probably 20 quid.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Did anyone see that documentary series on the beeb last year? They followed people who used Cash Converters et al to get by. It moved me quite a lot to see people trading stuff in for 40 quid and then buying it back a fortnight later for 60 quid. As a one off it's not too bad, but these folk were doing it week in, week out. As much as I like a nose around second hand stores, I pretty much avoid the 'pawn' shops now...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Our cash converters dissapeared but we have another similar store, last time I was in there it wasn't pleasant tbh took litlun in as they had some pink 1/2 size stratalikes in the window







The "customers" all looked like druggies to me and what they were trying to pawn looked knock off, oh and the guitars were crap.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Many years ago I saw an Oris dress watch on a beads of rice bracelet in CC for Â£20, I remember saying to the 710 (as we walked out of the shop) "whoever buys that will get a bargain"

It took a day for it to sink in that I had been a TW*T for walking out empty handed, went back to the shop only to find it had gone


----------



## kay (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe buy in ebay cheaper.


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Yup $69us would be more like the price....


----------

